# New loom!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Well new to me! A 24" Ashford RHL loom with the old style stand. 3 heddles, two 10.5 and a 12.5 plus a double heddle block + the basic accessories. Nice walnut stain.
The 24" loom all together and hanging out with the 16".
With the stand the width of the 24" loom is 32.5" ! Compared to 21" for the 16" with stand. 🤔 looks really huge in my tiny place.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

Enjoy using it. Table loom next, then floor loom? Looms and wheels have a habit of multiplying.


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow! Luck you! Enjoy. Can’t wait to see your first project made with it 👏


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like you will be having a lot of fun!!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh yay! I am so happy for you! And we all look forward to seeing what you make on it. YOU are the one who sold your used Eel Wheel to me (not a loom, I know) which got me started with spinning years ago, and then I got a newer one a couple of years ago, started spinning on it a LOT, and then passed yours on to someone else who is now spinning too. What fun connections.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun with your new loom. It looks happy in your room with it's buddy. 😊


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I love the older stand. I would really like to have the shelf on the side. Both of my looms (an 11 inch Ashford SampleIt and a 24 inch Ashford) have the newer stands and I have to set them up beside a table so I have a place to put my extra shuttles and extra accessories. At least the larger loom has braces that keep the front from dropping when it gets heavy. I need to get my son to make a brace for the smaller loom. I also wish the height of the stand was adjustable. I am tall and I warp from the loom to the peg on the table. That means a lot of leaning over for me.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> Oh yay! I am so happy for you! And we all look forward to seeing what you make on it. YOU are the one who sold your used Eel Wheel to me (not a loom, I know) which got me started with spinning years ago, and then I got a newer one a couple of years ago, started spinning on it a LOT, and then passed yours on to someone else who is now spinning too. What fun connections.


Eel wheel the little wheel that could! Guess what, I signed up for the Nano 2 kickstarter, should be getting it next month. Thought now that I'm older, (Interesting how just a few years makes a difference) I'll give it another try!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

You'll love it! I have the 20" Knitters Loom by Ashford and love it. It's nice to have a little more width. Congratulations!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

wordancer said:


> Eel wheel the little wheel that could! Guess what, I signed up for the Nano 2 kickstarter, should be getting it next month. Thought now that I'm older, (Interesting how just a few years makes a difference) I'll give it another try!


A few years' experience does make a surprising difference. It makes getting older almost worth it! Haha. Of course, that must include practice too, but it is all such a joy. Good for you for keeping up and going beyond!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

wordancer said:


> Well new to me! A 24" Ashford RHL loom with the old style stand. 3 heddles, two 10.5 and a 12.5 plus a double heddle block + the basic accessories. Nice walnut stain.
> The 24" loom all together and hanging out with the 16".
> With the stand the width of the 24" loom is 32.5" ! Compared to 21" for the 16" with stand. 🤔 looks really huge in my tiny place.
> View attachment 1261457
> View attachment 1261458


New, or New to you, it is always exciting and....NEW! Have fun and create something lovely!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Well new to me! A 24" Ashford RHL loom with the old style stand. 3 heddles, two 10.5 and a 12.5 plus a double heddle block + the basic accessories. Nice walnut stain.
> The 24" loom all together and hanging out with the 16".
> With the stand the width of the 24" loom is 32.5" ! Compared to 21" for the 16" with stand. 🤔 looks really huge in my tiny place.
> View attachment 1261457
> View attachment 1261458


Lucky you. I wish my 32# Ashford RH had the old style stand. This one is a pain. Don't know what I am doing wrong but it keeps coming off the stand when I go to move it. Very inconvenient. Enjoy


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

lovelandjanice said:


> Lucky you. I wish my 32# Ashford RH had the old style stand. This one is a pain. Don't know what I am doing wrong but it keeps coming off the stand when I go to move it. Very inconvenient. Enjoy


Sounds like the loom is not being held onto the stand tight enough. More washers or new washers, maybe locking washers. I use loctite on my 16" loom stand, on the bolt threads.


----------

